# XSL-File für Transformation verwenden



## mathon (22. Nov 2006)

hallo,

Ich habe ein XML-File und ein XSL-File das, das xml-file filtern und einen html-output generiert. Ich würde jetzt gerne ein kleines Java-Programm schreiben, dass dieses XML-File einliest und die Daten mit Hilfe des XSL-File transformiert. Wie könnte ich das am einfachsten realiseren bzw. gibts dazu Beispielsourcen...?

lg matti


----------



## Corpse (23. Nov 2006)

Dafür gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie zb JDOM, DOM4J, XOM oder TrAX. Einfach mal danach googlen, sollte sich eigentlich einiges finden.
mfG
Corpse


----------



## byte (23. Nov 2006)

Falls es sich um XSLT 2.0 handelt, dann such nach Saxon. Ansonsten kannste auch Xalan von Apache nehmen.


----------



## nebulo (24. Nov 2006)

Hallo, 

am einfachsten ist sicher du benutzt JDOM eine XML-Bibliothek für Java. 

Hier ein Codeschnipsel:

doc ist ein JDOM Document-Objekt.


```
JDOMSource XSLDoku = new   JDOMSource( doc );
JDOMResult HTMLDoku = new JDOMResult();
Transformer transformer = TransformerFactory.newInstance().newTransformer(new StreamSource("deine.xsl") )
XMLOutputter xmlOut = new XMLOutputter();
xmlOut.output( HTMLDoku.getDocument(), System.out )
```

statt System.out sollte auch eine FileOutputStream o.Ä. funktionieren.

Gruß nebulo


----------

